
The ethereal art of fog-catching - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200221-how-fog-can-solve-water-shortage-from-climate-change-in-peru
======
redwood
Redwood trees do this

~~~
oh_sigh
Inspiration from trees is mentioned in the article multiple times.

------
aaron695
This is #fakenews.

I've see one application that actually worked and wasn't 100% hype. It was
pretty specific conditions, some political. I'm sure their might be two
locations is works, these BBC examples are not them.

This always goes to Dune and generic removal of water from the air,
Thunderf00t talks on youtube about actual physics involved around collection
of water from the atmosphere and how it's not possible if you're interested
why this can't happen.

It only can happen around the ocean where it's pretty much rain, but it
doesn't rain and the saltwater contaminates the water supply and you own rich
sea side housing but can't pipe it in from a near by town.

If there is a working application of fog nets feel free to post a link with
actual photos and number of litres recovered. That would be a big deal to
leave the "we want money stage" and supply real water. So there will be
studies if it's real, that we can read.

~~~
nkurz
> If there is a working application of fog nets feel free to post a link with
> actual photos and number of litres recovered.

Did you look at the linked video?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4GHGBov15U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4GHGBov15U)

I share your skepticism about most of these "projects", but I think this one
might at least be real. They claim 200-400L per day from 60 nets currently in
operation, and show video of a bunch of ~3m x ~4m nets in operation.

> It only can happen around the ocean where it's pretty much rain, but it
> doesn't rain and the saltwater contaminates the water supply and you own
> rich sea side housing but can't pipe it in from a near by town.

The video (somewhat to my surprise) pointed out that a subset of these caveats
are indeed requirements. It requires fog, and a light breeze. It does not
however require that the seaside housing be "rich", nor that it be even be
housing. In the examples shown, the area is next-door to a slum, and the water
is being used for small-scale crop irrigation on otherwise unusable land.

I think this may actually be an example of good news coverage. Please check
out the video and report back whether you stand by your #fakenews conclusion.

(There are comments on the video saying that Abel, the purported inventor, is
fraudulently claiming that these are his own invention, and that in fact the
prototypes were designed by visiting Dutch or Israeli students. But I consider
this separate from the claim that that technology is necessarily fake, as
opposed to just extremely site specific.)

~~~
aaron695
So you win. I can't prove it failed. So I retract the "fakenews"

I can't find any follow up.

I can't find it on the map, but I also can't not find it.

I did find two other fog projects in the township now seemingly gone.

[https://goo.gl/maps/Nrt4UmeGNe8XnBtz5](https://goo.gl/maps/Nrt4UmeGNe8XnBtz5)
(RE: Your comment)

[https://wateractionhub.org/media/files/2018/05/29/12-14-18.0...](https://wateractionhub.org/media/files/2018/05/29/12-14-18.02.14_Collective_action_factsheet_UNACEM.pdf)
Seems gone on the map to.

So, what I liked about the video is it talks about community gardens. But I
also know it's code for the original idea doesn't work so you have to spin it.

The video also makes no sense about tech needing investment, since it's really
simple if the claimed tech works and easy to install, micro-loans will do.

The dude has a book coming out, so is still going strong -
[https://www.facebook.com/lossinagua/photos/a.734357029999709...](https://www.facebook.com/lossinagua/photos/a.734357029999709/2300291700072893/?type=3&theater)

Take a ride through the township, and you'll see the town really really needs
running water -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQMZAr7te8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQMZAr7te8)

And checkout the wall, to separate the poor in the suburb -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAPeh5kJML4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAPeh5kJML4)

